# Look what I found in a cupboard



## fastmongrel (Nov 30, 2021)

It's not quite the crown jewels but it's rarer than that. An original 25 years old bottle of the good stuff.






Should last me out and can be put in my will for the relatives 🤣

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 30, 2021)

Huzzah!


----------



## KSJ (Jan 2, 2022)

no more decal problems!!


----------

